# Call of duty modern welfare 3 installation error"insert next CD"



## venkateshv57 (May 14, 2016)

HI 

while installating call of duty modern welfare 3 
it was in the process of 61 percent of installation and a window pop-up'ed and asked me to insert next second CD for continue the installation 
After inserting second CD , the second detected as "H" driver then i click OK but still showing that pop-up window
Installation is not proceeding further.

please help me come out of the issue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Where did you get the CD from?


----------



## venkateshv57 (May 14, 2016)

i have taken from my friend...i don't know where he bought it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In what form did you take the game from your friend?

Is it a 1 disc CD?


----------

